# He’s  Cured



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 6, 2021)

And considered delicious.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lol hilarious


----------



## buzzy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------

